# Wyndham Glacier Canyon



## Violeta (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,

Looking to rent couple of days at Wisconsin, Glacier Canyon. Would love 2bdr but would consider other type of units as well. Time frame 12/27- 1/6. Please offer if you have something available.312 804 4070

Thank you.


----------



## Joe Doran (Dec 29, 2017)

sent PM and texted you


----------



## Violeta (Dec 29, 2017)

Joe Doran said:


> sent PM and texted you


Thank you. Found the place for now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------

